# Questions on Yamasa institute



## lostntowns (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone

I would like to know if anyone has attended or has knowledge about yamasa institute in Okazaki? Their website is VERY detailed and I've read blogs which generally a good Impression on them. I'm planning to try out the Discovery tour + Japanese language course for 2 or 3 weeks.
Is it worth it?

Also is there any other recommendations for institutes like these? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

